# Vektor Graphik für tshirt druck



## skuzzle (9. Juni 2007)

Hi,

ich brauche dringend Hilfe.
Ich hab ne Jpg datei die ich gerne in eine Vektordatei umwandeln würde aber mit Streamline haut des nich so hin da wirds nur schwarz und es übernimmt die Farben nicht.
Kann mir jemand da helfen oder ein gutes Programm raten? danke


----------



## chritz tosh (9. Juni 2007)

Deine Vorlage eignet sich leider herzlich wenig fürs Vektorisieren ... 
Farbverläufe = nix gut! 

Eine Möglichkeit wäre, das Motiv per Tontrennung in wenige Farben zu "zerlegen" und dann vektorisieren - aber für eine einigermaßen plastische Anmutung brauchst Du hier mind. 6 Farben. 

Du solltest Dir überlegen, ob Du das Motiv nicht besser als Digitaldruck auf ein Shirt drucken lässt.


----------



## nickname (17. Juni 2007)

Hi skuzzle,

alos in Corel Trace bekomm auch kein schönes Ergebnis, aber Du könntest das Bild (z.B: in Photoshop) als Gif speichern mit 8 Farben, dann sieht es zumindest bei dem kleinen noch einigermassen aus und müsste doch auch für T-Shirt Druck gehen!?





Liebe Grüße
nickname


----------



## soniks-artcore (10. Juli 2007)

warum baust (zeichnest) du's nich in freehand bzw. illustrator nach - mhmm? is zwar mit ein wenig arbeit verbunden, aber dann haste deine vektorgrafik & kannst farbangaben etc. selbst bestimmen...


----------

